# What size ballyhoo to use when trollin?



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

What size ballyhoo do you use when trollin? Small medium or horse. It seems when I use horse they short bite it and I miss them. When I use small I don't seem to get as much action. I know bigger the bait bigger the fish. When those dolphins come through the spread they seem to short bit all the horse ballyhoo islander combos and mees everything up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Medium, large and horse is what we used. Rig with a stinger or double hook rig will help with short strikes. I have also found that a drop back and then twitch jigging will attract a second hit and usually a hook up as well.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I like medium, the ones with 12 per pack, especially with circle hooks. The pics below are some I rigged for this past weekend use with circle hooks. I pull the ballyhoo on the long rigger behind a sr wide range on the flat and a Black Bart 1656 on the short rigger followed by the ballyhoo. Idea being the other baits act as teasers. 



The ones with chin weights are swimmers and the wire ones are skippers. I prefer the skippers as they are easier to rig and they just look better to me in the water.



MScontender


----------

